# Contagious nature of swine/flu.



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My best friends little girl officially has it. So for those of you that have had a family member in your home get it - is it possible for just 1 to get it and no one else? or did it take everyone in the family down one by one? This is multiple choice so you can choose two answers in order to also select number 4.


PS if you know families that have had this bug, please comment their household status in the reply section of this poll.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

bumping this


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am not SURE we had THAT but I suspect we might have. Either way, DH was really sick, I was mildly sick (never missed a beat, did transports, etc), and my son did not get sick at all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Knock on wood, we haven't had it in our house. My son had the flu and went to the doctor, but it was the seasonal flu. And so far, neither my husband nor I have caught it. Though my husband "thought" he was coming down with it, so he moaned and groaned and exaggeratedly sniffled for a day. Until he realized he wasn't actually sick.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Knock on wood, we haven't had it in our house. My son had the flu and went to the doctor, but it was the seasonal flu. And so far, neither my husband nor I have caught it. Though my husband "thought" he was coming down with it, so he moaned and groaned and exaggeratedly sniffled for a day. Until he realized he wasn't actually sick.


LOL! 

Sorry Jenn, I don't know anyone who's had the Swine... yet, but I'll bump it up for you.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My cousin just had it go thru their house. everyone has been healthy for a week so they think they are done. My cousin got it first, she went to the Dr and missed a week of work. She said she has never ached like that before. Her husband never got it. 2 of her 3 girls got it. When the first one got sick (5 years old) they rushed to the ER (it was a Saturday) and was told to keep her hydrated and try to keep her temp down, if she got worse bring her back. By Sunday eveniing she was running around as normal. When the 7 year old got sick they just followed the same advice and she was fine in 2 days. The 10 year old never got sick.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We haven't had it yet. I have two kids, 8 and 10. If one gets sick....my other one will be getting sick soon after. That's the pattern so far.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

No one around here has had it yet but I've heard on the news that there are cases of it in MA. The schools are doing vaccinations for it around the middle of Nov. They sent home permission slips this week.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

We have had cases at work...but they have been really good about letting people stay home and they clean the office of that person.

Friends have it and it runs the entire family.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i've known several families who have dealt with it.

- one is just husband and wife, husband had it BAD out of work for over a week, multiple hospital trips, wife got a milder case

- second is mom, dad, two teenage daughters - daughters both got it, were out of it for 3 to 4 days, mom didn't get it, dad got a mild case

- third one is mom, dad, two young daughters - daughters both got it, one bad, one not so bad, dad got it bad, again out of work for over a week, mom got it and was out of it for about 4 days


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

It is going around Fort Wayne, IN like a wildfire. We just had our second confirmed death from it. One person was a 50 year old healthy woman and the other person had other medical problems and was also an adult. 

I took my son to the doctor last week after he ran a 103 degree fever for four days. He was feeling better by the fifth day but still had a horrible cough. My doctor said that there had been so many confirmed cases already that they are not testing for it anymore because the bloodtest is extremely expensive and the only 100% positive way to test. The swab is not accurate but only gives a slight possibility of H1N1. He basically said my sons illness was probably is H1N1. When I asked if I should still have everyone in my family vaccinated he said I should. Only my son got sick. I ended up getting a mild sinus infection which doc wouldn't prescibe anything for unless it got worse and never did. Probably not H1N1.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

We had it last week...my sons friend came down with it when he was here. Two days later my youngest son got it, my oldest got a very mild case - just aches and pains, headache, then I got it (probably only because my resistance was down - I was fighting a sinus and ear infection already). Hubby has dodged the bullet, but he is over 60 and the doc said older people have already been exposed before.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It has been in my kids' schools since September.

We did have a virus last week, headache, throwing up, fever. Three of us had it twelve hours or less, two of us didn't. Still could eat, and function. Not sure what that was.

One of my coworkers daughter had it for a week (tested positive), he and his wife did not come down with it. She and another child I heard both had strep throat with it, too.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

My daughter had it in early October. She was very sick for a week, headache, extreme muscle aches, sore throat, high fever. 

A few days after, my son complained of a headache and sore throat. This lasted 2 days, then he was fine.

My legs ached for about two days, that was it.

My husband complained of feeling 'off' for a day or two and thought he was getting it, but it went away.

I think my husband, my son and myself had mild cases. My daughter, on the other hand, always picks up bugs and gets sick at the drop of a hat. So it doesn't surprise me that she had the full blown case.

Kris


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

My husband and I are both down with it. That's why I had time to join this forum today! His symptoms are different than mine. He has head congestion and my stomach is queasy. We both have the chills and fever. We agreed not to swap symptoms!

I was fortunate to be able to get ahold of our doctor on a Saturday and get Tamiflu for both of us quickly.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Knock on wood, we haven't had it in our house. My son had the flu and went to the doctor, but it was the seasonal flu. And so far, neither my husband nor I have caught it. Though my husband "thought" he was coming down with it, so he moaned and groaned and exaggeratedly sniffled for a day. Until he realized he wasn't actually sick.


I got a huge kick out of your post!! ......until he realized he wasn't actually sick.


----------

